# red lion pharmaceutical oxymetholone 50 mg tabs



## tuns (Jan 4, 2008)

eh up. anyone ever had these if so where they ok or should i just bin them before i start.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Bin em.

Seriously wouldn't trust, go with BDT 100 a bottle sealed, hologram IE androlic.


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

there ok not the best maybe but ok


----------



## tuns (Jan 4, 2008)

ive started takin em 2 a day also takin some milk thistle just incase ill keep u all informed how it goes.:lift:


----------



## biggaz2008 (Mar 27, 2008)

i just got some of them but it is my first time what do you think i should do

they are 50mg oxymetholone bin them or give it a go


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Have you ever done a cycle before? These are not for the first time user they have loads of side effect and are linked to liver cancer.

Do you know about PCT and gyno? If not do not take anything until you have learned more about them otherwise you may regret it mate.

Post back and we will help.


----------



## Toccolad (Apr 21, 2009)

What Is PCT And Gyno ? As Me and a mate have started on these pills and have heard they are the worst to start on.. what is the best for first time users ?


----------



## Toccolad (Apr 21, 2009)

Forget What I said about PCT and Gyno.. just researched just wanna know what is the best steroid to start on


----------



## Harry1436114491 (Oct 8, 2003)

Oral - Tbol 40-60mg or Dbol 30-40mg

Inj - Test 250-500mg

Dose depends on size etc..


----------



## mick_the_brick (Oct 29, 2008)

tuns said:


> eh up. anyone ever had these if so where they ok or should i just bin them before i start.


I honestly have never heard of any 'good' reports on this lab..

My advice - stick with a lab with a better rep IMO


----------



## PHHead (Aug 20, 2008)

I'd rather brew my own Tren in a rusty bath tub and then inject it into my eye balls with a junkies needle than take Oxy's again, very harsh sides with Oxy's that come on very quickly.........go with Dbol or Tbol as there far better steriods and much safer!


----------



## Big Scouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Red lion labs are a big fookin joke i have used their winny tabs and they did nothing at all, I would suggest selling them to someone you dont like!


----------

